# Live Edge Top from Burr Oak



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Not sure if I like the live edge for a top. This is two boards around 15" wide each, jointed and glued together. Overall size: 8' length x 25" +/- deep x 3/4" thick. Cut from a yard tree.










Going to sit on this knotty pine base:










Visable edge will be end grain, no good way to cover end grain that I know of.

Anybody have any experience with live edge tops? Will not be subject to rough use.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think you can depend on it to flake off a little over time, even with little use. And it is obviously not as strong as the main plank. just my opinion, but on that plank, the live edge to me accentuates the grain differences in the two planks.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea, really weak grain at the edge. I ran a grinder with a wire wheel over it, seemed to get rid of most of the really weak stuff. This will get a spar varnish finish.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

They make nice looking pieces.


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's another view. I kind of like the crazy grain.

Just put a coat of prestain and gel stain on it. Looks ok. Will post more picts after it has a finish on it.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

You can take a draw knife and sculpt the edge to get rid of any punky material.


----------



## Spike_dawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Spectacular piece!


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Spent a little time outside sanding and finishing. Getting there!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy Moly! That is a spectacular top. Wow!


----------



## unisaw2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Roger. Yes it is a fun challenge.

End grain edge detail (before spar varnish finish):


I thought about some kind of edge banding or breadboard treatment, but ended up with a simple thumbnail edge. She is either going to love this or hate it.

Sorry about all the pictures, but I love the way wood grain and light interact!


----------

